# AKC Silver Labrador Retriever Puppies for Sale!!



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

AKC registered Silver Lab Puppies due December 5, 2010. Parents are both great FAMILY dogs and great DUCK HUNTING dogs. Very sweet dogs, with great temperament. Both parents are good around children. E-mail if you are interested, for more information, more pictures, pricing, etc. ​ [email protected]


----------

